# Catering Craigs list score...



## 3montes (Jul 30, 2014)

Picked this set of Carlisle food transporters up yesterday off of CL. 2 stackable transporters and dolly set for....$150!!! Near new condition. Holds all depth and sizes of pans.*  *Should get some good use from it. Good place to store your pans when you are not using them.













00x0x_4dHJHalsDhb_600x450.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Jul 30, 2014


















00h0h_cxF3UHpfqpC_600x450.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Jul 30, 2014


----------



## frosty (Jul 30, 2014)

Man, that is great!  Those things are really a find!.  You'll use those for long, long, time.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice score!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet pick-up.


----------

